# IP Server Kamera und Wincc flexible



## emilio20 (23 Dezember 2010)

Hallo ich möchte gerne eine Kamerabild das an einen Avisys[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]IP Server angeschlossen ist in Wincc flexible einbinden. der Server ist über eine IP zu erreichen, und ich kann in Wincc flexible über den Browser die ip angeben. Mein Problem ist aber das man in einem Browser die Ip des Server eingibt mann immer das Kamerbild und die Steuerelemente erhält. Ich möchte aber nur das Kamerabild des IP server 9100 erhalten. Hat damit jemand verfahrung?

Ich kann z.b eingeben [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*http://URL/Jpeg/CamImg*.jpg dann erhalte ich aber nur ein jpeg bild das sich nicht aktualisiert
*[/FONT]


----------



## emilio20 (23 Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Also ich habe jetzt herausgefunden das ich das Kamerabild stremen kann. allerdings nur mit firefox. gibt es die möglichkeit firefox in wincc flexible zu öffnen? wie den Internet explorer? nicht über programmstrart


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 Dezember 2010)

Was hast du denn für ein Gerät, ein Siemens-Panel (WinCE) oder eine PC-Runtime?
Bei einer PC-Runtime steht in WinCC flexible ein "HTML-Browser" Control zur Auswahl.


----------



## emilio20 (24 Dezember 2010)

Habe einen PC ja a gibt es den internet explorer mir dem geht aber der live strem nicht. mit firefox geht der liv strem. gibt es eine möglichkeit Firefox wie den internet explorer zu verwenden?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 Dezember 2010)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Habe einen PC ja a gibt es den internet explorer mir dem geht aber der live strem nicht. mit firefox geht der liv strem. gibt es eine möglichkeit Firefox wie den internet explorer zu verwenden?



Sowas gibt es für den Firefox nicht, zumindest findet man in der Liste kein ActiveX welches man installieren könnte.

Wie funktioniert denn das Streaming - Flash, Java oder sowas in der Art? Ich glaube nicht dass das Browser Objekt in WinCCflexible diese Funktionen unterstützt.
Funktioniert das denn mit dem Internet-Explorer außerhalb von WinCCflexible?


----------



## S7Sync (24 November 2011)

emilio20 schrieb:


> ...der Server ist über eine IP zu erreichen, und ich kann in Wincc flexible über den Browser die ip angeben. *
> *



Hallo,

wie hast du denn den Browser in WinCCflex eingebunden, ich möchte so etwas ähnliches auch machen, nur klappt es bei mir irgendwie nicht.
Die RT läuft ebenfalls, wie bei dir, auf einem PC.
Wo trägst du die IP Adresse ein, das Browserfenster in der WinCCflex hat ja keinerlei Bedienelemente?

Ich verwende WinCCFflex 2008 SP2, die RT ebenfalls 2008.

mfg


----------



## emilio20 (24 November 2011)

Du kannst in Wincc Flexible den  Internet Explorer starten da kannst du die ip eintragen


----------



## wolder (25 November 2011)

oder den Firefox und übergibst diesen dann die IP-Adresse.


----------



## S7Sync (25 November 2011)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Du kannst in Wincc Flexible den  Internet Explorer starten da kannst du die ip eintragen


Hallo,
wie starte ich denn eine Windowsanwendung (Firefox oder IE) via WinCCflex? Du sprichst jetzt nicht von dem HTML_Browser den man unter Erweiterte Objekte findet?
mfg


----------



## Dr.M (25 November 2011)

Einfach einen Button erstellen mit folgender Funktion




Dieser hier startet den IE und geht gleich auf die IP der Kamera


----------



## S7Sync (25 November 2011)

Dr.M schrieb:


> Einfach einen Button erstellen mit folgender Funktion
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 15939
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank, Problem gelöst!
mfg


----------

